# bad humidor seal



## Martix_agent (Jan 27, 2008)

I can't get my humi over 60% consistantly without adding an insane ammout of humidification, leading tm to believe i've got a bad seal. If there anything I can do to solve this problem or do i have to go buy a new humidor? I just bought this one in october so it's still fairly new.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Martix_agent said:


> I can't get my humi over 60% consistantly without adding an insane ammout of humidification, leading tm to believe i've got a bad seal. If there anything I can do to solve this problem or do i have to go buy a new humidor? I just bought this one in october so it's still fairly new.


How did you season it?
Did you try the flashlight test?
What type of humidification are you using?


----------



## Martix_agent (Jan 27, 2008)

I sat a douleshot glass of istilled water in it for a week without opening it
i still need to try the flashlight test
I'm using 4 oz of 70% heartfelt beads ina 75-100ct box.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Flashlight test or dollar bill test. If the humi has a bad seal I am not sure there is a fix for the problem.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

There is a thread somewhere that talks about using some type of weather stripping to improve the seal. I would do the flashlight test immediately.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

there's a few way to help your humi, although nothing is as easy as buying a cooler.

first thing you can try is masking tape. place masking tape around where the lid of your humidor meets the bottom half of your humidor. Keep adding layers until the seal is tight enough to your liking. Try this first. If it doesn't work, try the following.

Second, buy some 100% silicone caulk, or if you can find it, there should be caulk type stuff at pet stores built for fish tanks. Its way more expensive, but will work as well. FYI, these tend to stink, so you have to let your humidor air out for a few days while it cures, so you may need to re-season, and obviously you have to do something with your cigars while you humi is unavailable. Also, you have to leave it open, so the smell won't permeate the wood.

Basically caulk around every join you can find. Floor of the humidor, up the sides, around the upper lid, down the 4 sides of the lip of the lid, etc. 

That really should take care of any issues you may have.


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

It's also possible that your seal is fine but your hygrometer is reading too low. Are you sure your hygrometer is accurate? Analog or digital? Did you salt test it?


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

weather stripping works well too, and its really easy to install because one side is sticky. just apply put the lid down and then weight down the lid till it compresses. Thats how I fixed one of mine.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

If it is a bad seal you can apply a thin layer of bees wax to the mating surfaces of the lid by rubbing a block of bees wax across them.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

Pat1075 said:


> weather stripping works well too, and its really easy to install because one side is sticky. just apply put the lid down and then weight down the lid till it compresses. Thats how I fixed one of mine.


what kind of weatherstripping do you use? the only stuff i've found at HD / lowe's is way too thick and won't allow my lid to close all the way.


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

hold on let me check I might still have some laying around here


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

found it Heavy density, closed cell PVC Vinyl foam tape 1/4"x3/8" I found mine at a mom and pop shop down the street. its made by ACE 
I picked this type because it said it compresses to fit irregular gaps.
I know it looks entirely to thick and initially will not let the lid to your humi close. so after you install it put some books down on lid of the humi until the lid closes all the way leave it like this for about 24 hr check on it and then if needed weight it for another 24 only put down as much weight as is necessary after this time it should be flush again with a good seal.


----------



## Martix_agent (Jan 27, 2008)

These deas are great. 

My hydrometer is not reading low as i had hoped as I currently am testing it with my new digital one; it's also very apparent that my igars are dry as they are smoking hot and fast.

There's absolutely a problem with the seal; I'm gonna try the masking tape trick first as it seems the easiest and cheapest. I'll let you know what results happen. How long should i wait till i begin to see the humidity rise? this humidor is completly full.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

I would check your hydrometer accuracy with the salt test. If that doesnt work you can try this. Put the humi in a trash bag for a few days and see if it gets up to the right humidity. :tu


----------



## Martix_agent (Jan 27, 2008)

my hydrometers are both correc,t just had them sealed up in a perfect 70% humidity environment.

I tried the flashlight test and didn't see any light at all. maybe I just had a drop in humidity once and it's still trying to recover?


----------



## Martix_agent (Jan 27, 2008)

good news. I added two more humidification units and it's now sitting at a happy 65%-67% humidity. I'm super confused why it did it but addingt he extra humidification seemed to help. hopefuyl it's not a sealing problme or these Indiana summer will give me a major headace. Maybe i'll keep the in the basement where it's cooler.


----------

